# 1911 Pistolet .22 LR



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I bought one on the spot and so no research anyone have one? Opinions are welcome.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I hope someone with some experience chimes in. A local shop has one for $399 and it's tempting me.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

54rambler said:


> I hope someone with some experience chimes in. A local shop has one for $399 and it's tempting me.


Much cheaper than MSRP! All I can say so far is it's built to very tight tolerances and needs breaking in. First 10 rounds were pretty much a little high but scattered left to right about six inches. The next 10 were better, but with a misfire. Second hit on it fired it. Slide locked back, but releasing the slide lock did not release the slide. It took a tap on it to load a round. The trigger is stiff but seemed to improve after 30 rounds were fired. The ammunition was CCI 40 Grain 1235 FPS solids. I got a pretty fair group at 15 yards off hand with the last 10 rounds I fired. I'm going to run a lot more through it tomorrow. It was disappointing I must say. Both my TX22's, Ruger SR22, and S&W .22 Compact performed much better out of the box. We'll see. Like I said maybe it just needs more break in.


----------



## JohnCEa (Jan 20, 2020)

Hmm, i don't have but that's a cool gun.


----------

